
Cops Around the Country Can Now Unlock iPhones, Records Show - egyptiankarim
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vbxxxd/unlock-iphone-ios11-graykey-grayshift-police
======
knodi
Any know how this device works or gets around wiping the phone on 10 failed
attempts?

